
Programmer writes script calls Phone Scammers 28 times/sec service denial - ghosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/6j2pqw/programmer_writes_script_that_calls_phone/
======
gigatexal
Good. Wish I could have been there to see the faces of the scammers as their
phone lines blow up.

